# disabled pigeon



## fionajane

hello 
Im happy to have found this group
I recently picked up a pigeon which was hit by a tram in the city where I live.
Her wing was totally mangled. She seemed to then go searching for a safe place to recover from the shock.Another pigeon started harrassing her.And there IS no safe place in the middle of a major city!
I thought she would surely die of shock so I wrapped her in my scarf and took her home to a quiet dark and warm room so that she could at least die in peace.
surprisingly she recovered beautifully! Her wing was hanging by the merest
thread. The vets I phoned were virtually demanding that she be euthanased.
They said that pigeons are nothing but vermin. Some folk suggested wringing her neck!! 
The wing was beyond repair and she kept pulling at it with her beak as it was hindering her. In the end I patted and stroked her until she seemed almost hypnotised and snipped the wing off with a pair of nail scissors!! It didnt seem to hurt her at all. 
She has now recovered very well. It has been over a month since I picked her up. I had to go away for a fortnight and I left her with a neighbour so there was unfortunately a gap in the taming process.My questions are..
Is it safe keeping a pigeon in an indoor appartment Do they carry diseases 
harmful to humans? She trusts me and lets me handle her and has the run of the place but how do I catch her at the end of the day to put her in her cage
without distressing her ? She gulps and her heart seems to speed up.
Anybody have any ideas about "bird diapers"? Should I give her to an aviarY?
Any advice or feedback welcome 
Thanks
Fionajane


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Fionajane! Welcome to you and your pijjie! Very well done on your behalf! Many members here have pet pigeons in their homes, and that means really in their homes. There is little risk to you, and if you love and enjoy this bird, then go for it! Some diaper their birds, but I think most don't .. just follow around with your pijjie pooper scooper .. a tissue or paper towel. 

Just curious as to where you are located as you mention a tram .. not too common in the US but fairly so in other parts of the world.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Fionajane,


This is certainly a remarkable tale...!

The only concern approximate to any danger in keeping a Pigeon indoors, is if one allows truely vast, years worth of droppings to remain on the household floors and so on, and does not clean them up with reasonable promtness. This as with any Creature, human or Canine of Feline or what, would be the standard logic.

Disease wise, Cats ( especially rank highest, after Racoons maybe!) and Dogs occupy a much much higher rate of risk to people. with Pigeons, the concern if limited to managing their droppings, since they beither get nor carry anything probable to be transmitted to people... 

Pigeons of course make delightful, easy and sensitive companions for one's home, and depending on the individual Bird, may elect various degrees of interaction or enjoyments of being next to us or near, or shoulder perching, or even being held or wmothered in kisses or getting body massages or who knows, they will all differ as individuals, and only time and experiment and social interaction with the one in question, will tell of their specific interests.

They will poop...and when they are healthy, and their diet is correct, the poops are merely like moist 'Raisens' which are easy to pick up in a little tissue to dispose of.

Fresh air, outings, Sunshine, good whole raw Seeds and Grit, fresh-daily non-tap Water...a Bathing Bowl or Pan offered now and then for them to Bathe in, are all things they enjoy and benifit from having.

Occasional Greens such as Kale or Endive or other, are good for them but many Birds need to learn to eat them if not already of the habit.

They may also like to be able to look out of Windows to watch the World, or to have the companionship of other Birds sometimes.

Good going!

A remarkable survival...

You must ahve a very special way about you!

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB

Fionajane,

Congratulations on connecting with this special bird and glad you've joined us! Regarding getting her into her cage at night, could you arrange some kind of steps or laddar? Pigeons are very smart and like to be in control of their situation. Since they generally want to go to their home turf at night, I think you could fairly easily teach her what to do. That way you wouldn't seem to be harassing her just when she wants to settle down and sleep.

If you are interested in bird diapers, search this forum for "flight suit" or check out this link - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11767&highlight=flight+suit. Just remember that you need to change it frequently for the comfort and health of the bird.

Since this is an indoor bird, you might want to check out some of the resources, such as the "sticky" links at the top of the Pet Pigeon section. There you will find the details of what to feed for good health and lots of other helpful information.


----------



## Guest

*I'm still healthy*

And I have five birds and one husband in a studio apartment. I used to have a cat, and I think she gave me more problems with keeping things clean. Would my apartment be cleaner without my pigeons? Yes, but I woundn't wake up to cooing in the morning! Seriously, if you're an absolute neat freak and squeamish about some molted feathers and spilled bird seed, a pet pigeon may be a problem. I have a feeling you and your pigeon will be fine in an apartment.


----------



## pdpbison

...oh. getting her into her Cage at night...

Why?

Or, is it in her view of the matter, 'her' Cage...?

I have one 'ground Bird' presently, a large adult feral who had a wing issue from some collision, and it did not heal to where the wing has mobility, so, he is an on-foot Bird.

He is grumpy, but last of all at night he really longs to be somewhere "up".

He can climb some areas somewhat, but usually I corner him, scoop him up and put him to one of his favorite places that are table-high or so, in case he were to tumble, that way he would not likely harm himself.

Now, yours, since they can not fly, certainly would still by Nature, wish to be 'high' somewhere. It may be risky to provide anything less than a quite secure long ramp, if she does wish to scale it, for her to enjoy her night roost. Or, see what you can decide on how she feels about compromise, as far as how high is enough for her to be satisfied.

It is not always easy for us to know what they may wish to elect for their own as for height, or night roost places, when we have a ground-Bird who can not get to them on their own.

You could start out with a small ramp, leading to her cage with the cage maybe chair seat height...and later, raise it some more, add a second ramp to a landing....and so on...

But if she does not feel the Cage is 'hers' she may avoid it and wish to be in some other place at night.

Is the Cage the sole place for her food and water?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Nicola3

Hi Fionajane,

Where do you live? I have a wood pigeon that is unable to fly due to nerve damage he has sustained to his wing. His wing has mended now but he is unable to fly properly. He lives in an aviary at the bottom of my garden and seems very happy there. He has been treated by a Vet and the Vet has told me he is one of the healthiest pigeons she has ever seen and is not in any pain. It is best for a bird to be kept in an aviary as it is a more natural environment for the bird. The only problem with keeping a pigeon in a cage is that they can flap their wings about and cause even more damage to themselves. It is true that most Vets dismiss wildlife casualties and put them to sleep. However I am lucky enough to have found a lovely vet that treats any wildlife I bring in. I pay for any medication and look after them while they are recovering. Are you sure that the dear pigeon isn't in any pain or that the wound isn't infected? 

Pigeons are happier with their own, and a pigeon would be happier living in an avairy with its own kind. Are there any vets near you that are willing to treat your pigeon? It has taken me a very long time to find a good Vet, just by phoning around local Veterinary Practices and enquiring whether there are any Veterinary Surgeons that are willing to treat wildlife.

Please let me know how you get on.

L of L,

Nicx


----------



## Skyeking

Hello and welcome to pigeon talk.

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon and not listening to the vet. 

Check ou the real facts here on this link:

http://www.rmad.org/birdfacts.html


----------



## Victor

*


fionajane said:



She trusts me and lets me handle her and has the run of the place but how do I catch her at the end of the day to put her in her cage
without distressing her ? She gulps and her heart seems to speed up.

Fionajane 

Click to expand...

Hi Fionajane and thank you for coming to the rescue of this injured pigeon. It is very fortuanate that you found her.

You stated that she trusts you, so it should be fairly easy to train her to come you you at the end of the day, or any time for that matter on command. Soon as you continue to bond with her, she will see you also as her care provider and will know that you are her source for food as well. Speak to her in comforting words and do not make any sudden moves or raise your voice, should you become impatient with her. She trusts you to a point but probably still not too sure of you. It takes time and patience. 

She will learn to love her "space" and will be very territorial, so if you have not experienced this yet, and I am sure you probably have, do not take it personal that she may try to tear your hand to shreads, when you attempt to change her water, grit and seed bowls.This is normal, and it really doen't hurt...that much! 

While speaking to her in a soft voice, approach her slowly and extend your arm out. In no time she will be hopping to your arm.Bring her close to your chest and "cup" her with your other hand so not to drop her, since she has lost her flying ability. 

I have had my rescue for almost two years now, and I can't keep him him off me now. On command, he will fly to his cage now as well. That was a recent new feat he learned.(after riding a bike with me)

I am sure she will adapt very nicely as a "special needs" pet, and you will both be happy.*


----------



## fionajane

Thank you all for your replies.

I have called my pigeon LuLu and she is indeed a sweet little companion.
She is an undemanding pet and after all she has been through she has never once tried to peck me, which I think is amazing considering she is/was a feral bird.
She has also lost a toe from a previous injury.
She often seems to stay in one place for hours, on the floor( naturally, being unable to fly) and under the kitchen sink.I will try to handle her more now that I know she poses no health risk. 
She is still very timid. 
Im interested to hear more about pigeon personalities and their body language.
She hasnt made a sound as of yet.

Bye for now
Fionajane Melbourne Vic Australia


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Fionajane,


Well, you two will likely be together for a long time...so, may as well gently initiate various social-times and gestures.

You can peck with her, and too, when bringing the Seed Bowl, you can pretend to be eating out of it with your nose or mouth, while saying "Mmmm! Now 'these' are some pretty yummy Seeds here...! " and so on, and you m-i-g-h-t notice her being just that little bit attentive-vivid-curious. 

Then, while pretending to eat them, look at her, look at the Seeds, look at her, then set the Seed Bowl down for her to peck. And, also, peck with her useing your crook'd index finger. She will soon accept you are a 'safe' eating-pecking pardner, since you are not pushing her from the Seeds or trying to hog them.

You can pick her up also, from the front, palms 'up' and the edges of your hands touching together, and slide your little fingers between her legs...do this slowly, gently, and lift her very slowly, just very clightly cup your pams around her sides like that, and she will just 'float' and hardly notice she had been lifted. 

Just do this and set her back down...you can do this often and after a while she probably won't mind it if you do 'Floating Bird' while walking slowly, to set her in a differen place.

Most Pigeons HATE being picked up and their fine sense of balance is offended with how it tends to go. Just about every Pigeon I have had, tolerated this method well. some of them will start to object after a minute or so, but the more one does it the less they will tend to object, or the longer one may hold or carry them before they do object.

You can set her on your desk or side table, and lay a little towell on it, it can be her towell and after a while she will recognise it, and your setting it somewhere as a prelude to her being set there...and you set up with some little Seed Bowl, when you read or do e-mails and so on, let her be next to you that way, letting her know you like her company.

With sme patience and gentleness, she will likely accept these overtures and enjoy socializeing with you in ways that make sense to her.

And of course you two can sensitively discover various things she likes and how to go about them.

You can also, in a slow motion, stare at a spot on the side or top of her head or neck, and, do not look at her eyes, but pretend that little spot interests you, and, while doing this, slowly reach for that spot with a finger-beak, and gently preen there and then withdraw.

With some practice, she will likely let you preen her, and or also reciprocate the courtesy and wish to preen your eyebrows or your hair even if you bend down gently-slowly for her to reach them...

She has been through a lot, certainly...and may be timid partially because she is not sure how to communicate with you, and you are not sure how to communicate with her...so...these little gestures of trust and acceptance in her terms, may go a long way to comfort her and let her feel safe and welcome and included.


Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## fionajane

*lulu*

thanx Phil for your informative and sensitive email 

at present I have LuLu wrapped up in a jumper on my lap where she is having a snooze. I will practice your floating bird technique, cos I really dont like
stressing her out.I like her because she is such a gentle creature.
Just softly talking to her sometimes causes her to close her little eyes
'lulululu cous cous cous chichichichi ' my version of pidjin english!

This internet site is a nice support and source of information. 
some of my friends and family think Im crazy to be keeping a pigeon indoors

Bye for now
Fionajane


----------



## mr squeaks

*Hi Fionajane*

I, too have a pigeon, Mr. Squeaks, who cannot fly. He had to have part of his right wing amputated. I live in a l bdrm with 4 cats and 1 pigeon with attitude. He now considers me his mate, loves to be petted and scratched and follows me everywhere.

While he was healing, I had him in a large cage that was big enough so he could flap his wings for exercise. He has the run of the apartment when I'm here and rules all of us with an iron beak!

Lulu sounds like she(?) will make a wonderful companion. There are so many heart warming stories about pigeons on this website. Please visit other areas and you will see that you are not alone and there is all the information you need to raise a healthy happy pigeon! Like people, pigeons each have their own personalities and many are so memorable!

I do have a flight suit for Mr. Squeaks but, while he will tolerate wearing it, he doesn't particular like it. Sure saves picking up poop tho. I don't know if a pigeon without one whole wing could wear one as the straps have to fit over their shoulders.

Keep us posted on Lulu's progress and welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons!


----------



## alaska

Hi fionajane,
Justed dropped by as mr squeaks let me know we had a new member, are you from Melbourne Australia? The trams certainly sound like the major city you talk of.
I myself am from Sydney Australia, and currently have 7 Pigeons (Three of them babies).
Just wanted to let you know you aren't the only one who keeps pet pigeons...we all love our pigeons here 
This is a great forum, just ask any questions you may have and we can all help you out.
Look forward to getting to know you and you pet 'Lulu'.

Kind Regards
Alaska


----------



## Victor

fionajane said:


> This internet site is a nice support and source of information.
> some of my friends and family think Im crazy to be keeping a pigeon indoors
> 
> 
> Fionajane


I agree with you 100% ! *You* are quite "normal"! We also have a feral squirrel in our livingroom.


----------



## fionajane

a couple of -quick questions since Lulu is getting restless for her walk in the park.
any info and remedies for tiny white crawlies, I guess they are lice?? Natural home remedies or otherwise? What does it mean when she gulps repeatedly or is that normal pij behaviour? She sometimes makes a clucking or beating noise. At first I thought it was her heart beating cos she was scared but now I think its at the base of her throat?
Thanks
Fionajane


----------



## Victor

There are pigeon parasite sprays such as Antisect 2000 from pigeon supply stores thru mail order but you can easily go to a garden store and buy *sevin dust*, avaliable in a spray or dust.Cover the pigeons head to insure she does not get product applied to her ear holes, eyes or nostril areas. When you apply the sevin dust, be sure and dust over her tail and under her wings especially. That will rid those parasites.

As far as clucking noises, that is normal for them to cluck and coo, so I would not worry about that. As far as gulping water, what type of dish have you provided? Is is deep? I do assume you are providing grit, which is very important to a pigeons digestive system. One more question...how are the poos looking?


----------



## alaska

If you are in AU Aristopet sell a spray called 'Bird Mite & Lice Spray' that is very good for removing lice, Not sure on any home remedy to treat this although I'd love to hear from others who may have input on this.
Is Lulu gulping all the time or just when you approach her?
If it is only when you get close, she is trying to fill her cropup to look bigger and tell you to give her some space. The clucking beating noises, if when you get close could be similar, or she may just be clucking away to herself about the weather 
My pigeon Penny will start to gulp air and fluff up if you get close when she is on eggs, and she is not shy in walking up and bowing her head and telling me off either, roo-coo-cooing away, or even giving you a wing slap.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## fionajane

*lulu*

Thamks for your replies. I think Alaska youre probably right about why she is gulping.She gulps sometimes when I wrap her in a scarf and insist on cuddling and patting her while I watch tv.
I was wondering whether it was a sign of distress...
At other times she appears to enjoy a cuddle and seems to go to sleep.
As a sole parent whose 21 year old son has only left home 2 months ago,
I am probably suffering from "empty nest syndrome" myself  
I'll get onto the grit straight away and the lice powder
Bye for now
Fionajane ( Melbourne Vic)


----------



## fionajane

*lulu update*

hi everybody
well I got lulu onto shellgrit and a bird vitamin supplement and she is starting to look a lot glossier. I take her to the park. I think she realises she is disabled and therefore easy prey so she stays close by, which is great cos I can read a book and still keep an eye on her. I dont force myself on her and respect her need for space but at the same time I regularly handle her so that she is becoming very tame. I take her out shopping wrapped in a scarf
talking to her all the time.She seems to like the rythm of my body walking and nods off tucking her little head under my armpit inside my coat.Ive got her under my wing.  I like her a lot.
Fionajane
If someone wants to keep in contact and be my buddy, that would be great.
bye for now
Fionajane


----------



## TAWhatley

fionajane said:


> If someone wants to keep in contact and be my buddy, that would be great. bye for now
> Fionajane


Hi Fionajane,

All of us would like to stay in touch with you. Why don't you just continue to update us here on the Pigeon-Talk board? We'd love you to do that.

Terry


----------



## alaska

Hi Fionajane,
Thanks for the update it's great to hear Lulu is looking better and getting more comfortable around you 
Definately keep in touch with us all about your Lulu here on PigeonTalk, the great thing about this board is you don't have to be scared of asking 'silly' questions, or babbling on too much.
Everyone here is really friendly, only too willing to help out, and we all love to hear stories and updates about everyones pigeons.
Do you have any pictures of Lulu for us to see her?

Regards
Alaska


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Fionajane,

What nice news!

Glad to hear....

Indeed, post some images sometime!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## fionajane

*Lulu*

Hi all
Lulu is still pretty skinny. I can feel her breastbone clearly. 
Ive got her on a mixture of grains I made up myself, shellgrit,water of course.
Any suggestions on how to fatten her up a bit. Is bread the way to go?
Being a city pigeon is she missing her Junk food?
Should I buy her a donut or some Maca's?  
bye for now
Fionajane


----------



## fionajane

*ps*

Just found a thread covering seed and grain mixes and printed it out.
Im interested in knowing if there is anything else I can add such as fresh foods, foods that act as tonics etc?
thanks
Fionajane


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Fionajane...


Ohhhhhhh..."White Safflower Seeds"...small raw whole Peanuts out-of-the-shell of course...Oat Groats...unpopped 'popping' Corn, Rapeseeds, Linseeds ( aka Flax Seeds, but make sure they are not dried out, chew some to test them)...Goji Berries, cut into thirds or fouths wich simple Scizzors, for her to peck and eat with the Seeds...the odd Current or other dried Berry...(none which are dried with Sulfites added however, stear clear of those...)

These variously should not only be very nutritious, good tasteing ( if they notice!) but will also help her put on some weight...

Too, best of all, you may lightly moisten a good sized bowl of her Seed mix, with a slug of fresh Olive Oil, and then stirr till all the Seeds have just a light gloss to them.

To this you may sprinkle some Brewer's Yeast, powdered 'Super' Greens, powdered Vitamine-Mineral suppliment, some powdered Kelp or Sea weed or Purple Dulce, (trace Iodine for her little Thyroid) or as you like...and these things will adhere to the slightly glistened Seeds.

This will help her feathers and skin and amply supply her preen gland, and will be great for her in general.


"Happy Crop!"


Any time you buy her Seeds, chew some to make sure they are slightly chewy and good tasteing. Sometimes Seeds are sold which are old and dried out and brittle and these will not be so good as well seasoned ones which have not gotten 'too' old.

Cod Liver Oil sometimes will aid in supplying Vitamin A and other nutrients...the Brewer's Yeast will supply a host of B Vitamines...getting direct Sunshine in the forays (Lucky girl!) to the Park will allow her to make her own Vitamine D...and...

She will just 'glow'...

As well as tip those scales a mite more too...

Keep trying her now and then on fresh greens such as Kale or Endive or Carrot Tops or Beet Tops or Chards and the likes, you never know, she may get the hang of it and like those now and then. They would be very good for her.

Many of the wild or feral Pigeons eat various greens, and some had simply not yet learned to do so from their fellows.

Good Seeds contain plenty of the right kinds of fats, good for Birds, good for people too for that matter.


Really, if we all ate those above listed foods, we'd likely live to be 120 and look hardly a day over 50...

Lol...

Oh well...

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Poulette

*Little Angel LuLu*

Hello fionajane. So you were at the right place and right moment to meet this little angle! Pigeons are very devoted and loving pets when they know we saved their life! I rescued and released 6 or 7 since (oh well) 30 years. I had one for 15 years when I was a little girl, rescued from a cat's mouth. Victor was a wonderful companion all those years. Since 11 months, a new injured one decided to stay at home after he recovered from starving and freezing in the first snow storm we had last year. He can fly but his injured wing is not perfectly staying in place. I let him go outside and he always comes back in the house, with the little cousins ringneck doves living in the "cage next door".
You are going to have very good time with you new "baby" 
Welcome in our friendly pigeon place!
Suz.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Hi Fionajane...*

YES! Do keep us posted on how LuLu is getting along. 

She is on my "keep watch" list to see what updates are new! 

This site certainly has all the dietary information you need to keep her healthy and happy!


----------



## Skyeking

fionajane said:


> Hi all
> Lulu is still pretty skinny. I can feel her breastbone clearly.
> Any suggestions on how to fatten her up a bit.
> Fionajane


Hello and thank you for the update.

I can't stress the importance of probiotics, if you are not using it on reguar basis, please try it ... it also helps put the weight on.


----------



## fionajane

*little Lulu*

Dear Pigeon lovers,

I couldn't write earlier because Ive been too upset.
Nine days ago Lulu sickened and died.

I probably made mistakes but God knows I did my best
for that little bird.

For a short while she showed me unconditional love.

Isnt that what we are all searching for ??

Love to you all,
Fionajane

people think Im nuts for grieving over a pigeon but I know you will understand


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi FionaJane, 

I'm really sorry that poor Lulu passed away You were up against a lot of obstacles with this little pigeon and sometimes it's just not meant to be.

We all understand your sorrow here and thank you for letting us know what happened.


Take care,


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi fionajane,

I'm so sorry to hear about your little friend. I know how much she meant to you from your posts, and how much you tried to ensure her health and safety. 

You're not nuts at all, they do have their special ways of showing their love and apprectiation for our efforts to help them be safe and spared from harm's way.
Thanks for coming back and letting us know.

fp


----------



## pdpbison

Hi fionajane,


I am sorry...

words fail

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor

Dear Fionajane,

Such a tragedy for you to deal with .Your Lulu was so fortunate to have found you and i am sure that you did all you could do for the darling in need. 

You said that you may have made a mistake, but a mistake it was not. The mistake would have been to just ignor the pigeon when it needed help.You were there to provide comfort,food,shelter and love. 

You are right she, and us are looking for unconditional love.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm also very sorry to hear about Lulu. It is very hard to lose them as we form a bond to the ones we spend so much time and attention with.

Please be assured that you did all you could for her, and gave her quality of life while she was alive. She is now in total peace and comfort.

My thoughts and prayers are with you today.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Fionajane, I am very sorry to read Lulu died. You did everything you could to help her. God bless.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

*Hello Fionajane,*

I'm so sorry to hear about LuLu! She was so loved in her short time with you.


----------



## TerriB

Oh, fionajane, I am so sorry for the loss of your little Lulu! That must have been hearbreaking after all the time and effort you spent taking care of her. Take good care of yourself as your work through the grieving process.


----------



## fionajane

*Lulu*

Thank you all for your very kind words of support.
They are very much appreciated.
Fionajane


----------

